# Once Upon a Time - New Show on ABC



## myrddin173

Has anybody seen the previews of this new show Once Upon a Time coming to ABC this fall?  The basic premise is that the fairy tale characters have been exiled from the enchanted forest by the evil queen and are forced to live in the human world, in a town named Storybrook.  In addition they cannot remember who they once were.  The show starts with the Storybrook version of the Evil Queen's foster son finding his birth mother so she can set things right.  She of course is the lost child of Snow White and Prince Charming.






I for one am really excited to see how it will turn out.  I am a big fan of these re-imaginings of fairy tales, even the movie The Brothers Grimm.  I also like Jennifer Morrison from her time on House and am looking forward to Robert Carlyle as Rumpelstiltskin/Mr. Gold.


----------



## Joe the Gnarled

I saw on IMDB that Julia Robberts is working on something where she plays the Evil Queen of Snow White... is this the same thing?...
Hold on, Ill Google it...
Ok, no.  Here is what you were talking (writing) about:
Once Upon a Time (TV Series 2011) - IMDb

This is what I was thinking of:
The Brothers Grimm: Snow White (2012) - IMDb

"Storyline
A dark twist on the classic fairy tale, in which Snow White and the seven dwarfs look to reclaim their destroyed kingdom."


----------



## Meg the Healer

It looks interesting - but I wonder how a good a TV series it will actually be. Even though I know it shouldn't, it oddly reminds me of The 10th Kingdom - which also was dealing with Snow White. TTK was an awesome miniseries event and so was Alice. I don't know if this concept can "work" as a TV show, but it will be interesting to see nonetheless.


----------



## kuraimorgan

I'm eager to give it a go, it looked interesting and I'm sick of just about everything else on tv so this should be fun.


----------



## Ghost

I have that show set to record. From the previews, it looks similar to The 10th Kingdom and Tin Man, which I loved. I'm also recording Grimm. It looks a little cheesy, but I'm okay with cheese in moderation.








I hope these shows are interesting and of good quality. I could do with an dystopian, scif-fi type of show next.


----------



## The Blue Lotus

You know, the shows this year have been disapointing...
I am hopefull that this show won't stink like the rest of em, I was excited about The Secret Circle but that was a stinker


----------



## Thursday

I can't wait to see it. The networks have really had to step up their game thanks to all the great shows on channels such as F/X and AMC.


----------



## Dragonie

Oh, I forgot all about this! And Grimm, as well, actually. I do want to watch both of them, though I was really annoyed with Grimm's long preview from a few months ago-- it's basically the _entire_ first episode, including the conclusion! Ugh, so stupid.


----------



## myrddin173

They have been releasing a lot of previews/ cast interviews on their official facebook page.


----------



## The Blue Lotus

What channel is Grim on btw?

I know, I know, I'm slow. I am more the CIS Miami, NCIS type.


----------



## rayne

Wow, that preview of Grimm looks really good.  When does it come out?  I haven't seen the preview from Once Upon a Time but it does really sound Enchanted and the 10th Kingdome all rolled into one.  I do hope these are good 'cause I'm like Blue Lotus.  There's not much on TV that I want to watch anymore.  The shows are all terrible.


----------



## myrddin173

I watched the premier of Once upon a time and I really liked it.  I just wish I didn't have to wait a whole week for the next episode!


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Bump! I love this show!!!


----------



## myrddin173

As do I, I just wish I didn't have to go on hiatus for a month.


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Myr, were you as mad as I was when they killed off the huntsman?  
Ugh a whole month more to see what happens next... what a bummer.


----------



## myrddin173

The Blue Lotus said:


> Myr, were you as mad as I was when they killed off the huntsman?
> Ugh a whole month more to see what happens next... what a bummer.



Actually I'm more disappointed, that character had such potential.  Though I am very happy that my theory about his fairy tale identity was correct.  And finally we have proof Regina Knows.  Though we don't know about Rumpel, I'm kind of excited for his episode.


----------



## The Blue Lotus

I think his is the last show of the season... Rumple is easy to hate. I am trying not to until I know more about him, but they are NOT making it easy. 

As for James... I wonder if Snow White knows who he really is?


----------



## myrddin173

In fact it seems Rumpel's is up next, well at least according to wikipedia's episode list for Once.  I think Rumpel is one of my favorites, but I have always liked those kinds of bad guys (Regina is another favorite, actually most of the characters are).  It also looks like Emma is going to run for Mayor, another theory of mine coming to fruition 

I have a feeling that James told Snow, but I don't think she would have cared, true love and all that.  In reality Charming's episode made me a lot more mad than this past one.


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Hmm, you know now that you mention it... 
I had assumed with the death of the sheriff she would run for that post. It never crossed my mind that she would run for mayor. 
Now I really can't wait to see what happens. Oh, and you are right his is next, I got them mixed up.


----------



## danr62

I enjoy the series although at times it goes a bit on the corny side.

Charming's episode was complete crap. 



Spoiler: You need to put a reason for spoiler tags to work - myrddin173



"He's dead! No wait...OMG he has a twin brother!"



That was a completely unsatisfying plot twist.

Grimm looks enjoyable as well but it's too dark for my family so I might have to watch it on free On Demand when everyone is asleep.


----------



## zdaddy

Both Grimm and Once are shows we dvr and watch. I think so far we are liking Once a little more than Grimm. Interesting that these 2 shows that are of a similar nature came on at the same time.

Grimm is definitely darker and can be a little spookier, especially when they show the true faces... some of them are pretty creepy!


----------



## Damien

Once Upon a Time is an awesome show, hope it stays around for a long time.

Grimm isn't exactly a bad show, but I don't feel as if it is delivering on what it advertised.

Once Upon a Time advertised a fantasy show, and it is giving us a fantasy show. 

Grimm advertised a fantasy show, and it is giving us a detective show, with a bit of fantasy mixed in. Don't get me wrong, I love detective shows (huge fan of both SVU, and NCIS) but when I am tuning in to watch fantasy, that is what I want to see.


----------



## Giant

I watch Once Upon a Time but I am not really a fan. I keep tuning in just hoping that it gets better and they move the story along a bit.

I like The Grimm much better. It is a lot darker and spookier. I hope they start training the main character in the ways of the Grimm soon though. Right now if you watch the show, it seems like the wolfman (bluebodden) is carrying the load for the good guys.


----------



## mythique890

We watch both.  I like Once Upon a Time, though I wish the story would move along a little faster.

I'm disappointed in Grimm.  They have this world of endless possibility to draw from and all they have are a bunch of wer-creatures with a tenuous connection to actual fairytales at best.  I agree that Munroe (the blutbad) is by far the best character.  It could be _so_ much better.


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Six more day!!! I can't wait. 
I have however, officaly given up on Grim, I made it to the Bee epi. It just does not float my boat.
 It is dull, lackluster and has the fun factor of a burnt pizza. 
  Sadly, I feel they cheaped out and avoided anything that might have made it a runaway hit.


----------



## Larion

I'm a big fan of Once Upon A Time. Every episode feels perfectly paced to me. But I do wish we could get just a feeeew more answers regarding some of the finer points of the magic curse.


----------



## mirrorrorrim

On a whim, I watched the first episode of Once Upon a Time on Hulu last night, and I'm hooked! It wasn't perfect, but for a first episode I thought it was really good, and I'm really excited for where the creators could take this.


----------



## myrddin173

@Blue Did you watch the Once marathon on New Year's Day?  Also I think the last Grimm I saw was also the Bee episode, or maybe the one after...

Only five more days now!


----------



## The Blue Lotus

No I missed it I was in charge of the drunk toss here @ the house.  
I have seen them all so it's ok. 
I can't wait!!!!
~BL~


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Hey Myr, 

I was right, she did run for the dead guys office! 

I really liked how Mr. Gold's story is developing. He is much more relateable now don't you think?

I said, "that poor guy!" More than a few times. 

Can't wait for sunday now.


----------



## myrddin173

I was so sure...  Oh well there is always the future.  I certainly empathized with him earlier in the episode but by the end I was just in shock of his evilness, the last scene with Rumpel was kind of freaky and the last scene with Gold was mind-blowing.  Anyways I'm also looking forward to Sunday, its Hansel and Gretel time!


----------



## The Blue Lotus

myrddin173 said:


> I was so sure...  Oh well there is always the future.  I certainly empathized with him earlier in the episode but by the end I was just in shock of his evilness, the last scene with Rumpel was kind of freaky and the last scene with Gold was mind-blowing.  Anyways I'm also looking forward to Sunday, its Hansel and Gretel time!



Evil yes, but at least now I can see the why's and hows to it.  He did not start off that way, which makes him a bit of a victim.  He did what he felt he had to do for his son... and really what would a parent not do to save their child?  It is actually kind of sad when you consider it.  

It will be interesting to see what spin they give the old Hansel and Gretel tail. I persoanly am hoping for some kickin' set designs on this one! I mean it is a ginger bread house after all...


----------



## Devor

The Blue Lotus said:


> Six more day!!! I can't wait.
> I have however, officaly given up on Grim, I made it to the Bee epi. It just does not float my boat.
> It is dull, lackluster and has the fun factor of a burnt pizza.
> Sadly, I feel they cheaped out and avoided anything that might have made it a runaway hit.



I gave up on Grimm with that same episode.

Once Upon A Time is awesome.  The only thing is, I wish Emma would ask somebody about their past.  It seems like such an easy way for Henry to show her the effects of the curse - how their memories aren't all together there - and he hasn't made her do it.


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Devor said:


> I gave up on Grimm with that same episode.
> 
> Once Upon A Time is awesome.  The only thing is, I wish Emma would ask somebody about their past.  It seems like such an easy way for Henry to show her the effects of the curse - how their memories aren't all together there - and he hasn't made her do it.



She has in at least two epi's. Once with Jimminy Cricket and again with the Gram.
Also the Evil Queen herself has alluded to this, and several townspeople have said things like "For as long as I can remember" or "For as long as anyone can remember..."


----------



## Devor

The Blue Lotus said:


> She has in at least two epi's. Once with Jimminy Cricket and again with the Gram.
> Also the Evil Queen herself has alluded to this, and several townspeople have said things like "For as long as I can remember" or "For as long as anyone can remember..."



It still just seems like an easy thing for Henry to have her do to show her the curse.  She might have asked, but Henry wasn't there saying, "See, they don't remember anything!"

I don't mean to diss the show or anything.  That's, like, the _only_ fault I have with it.  It's just about my favorite show at the moment.


----------



## myrddin173

Okay Gold definitely Knows something, because that card was blank.  I still think he's a bad guy, but is also working against the curse for reasons unknown. (Probably wants to go back to walking without a limp)  I was amused by Mary's reaction to Snow White being Emma's mother, and I'm willing to bet it's foreshadowing something.  I liked the queen's hat.  Hansel and Gretel story was not bad.  Looks like next week is another SW/PC episode...

P.S. Who do you think the stranger is?  At first I thought it was Henry's father, but Emma didn't recognize him so I don't know.


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Getting ready to watch it now... I was down sick all weekend long, just now getting to where I can stay awake for more than 5 mins at a time.  Allthough my tummy is still not a happy cooperating camper! 

I'll give my take on it in a bit. 

Hmm, odd. Mr Gold knows everything it seems... He is not affected by the curse, btw a great plot twist.

I'm bummed that they cheaped out on the set design for the blind witch's house. That could have been done a lot better IMHO. 


The stranger could be someone the mayor has called on, or it could be the boy who found Emma on the side of the road all those years ago? 

Six whole days untill we find out. Can't wait!
As for the stranger well, I got chills as he drive away. I'm thinking it is someone the mayor has called. That or he is the 7 yr old that found e


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Hey Myr, I found this thought you might enjoy it. 

"*Anything on Once Upon a Time!*
Prepare to  meet Jefferson, a former criminal in the fairy-tale world who is extremely  handsome. (Aren't all TV criminals?) In Storybrooke, he's a mysterious figure  who is in the know about a certain curse and attempts to sway Emma (*Jennifer  Morrison*) into believing as well. 
*fotreya: Something about Once Upon a Time, about Snow  and Charming! Any scoop?*
David (*Josh Dallas*) is  about to make a big decision regarding his love life that should make David and  Mary Margaret (*Ginnifer  Goodwin*) _very_ happy."


Read more: Spoiler Chat: Glee, Once Upon a Time, New Girl, Vampire Diaries and More! - E! Online


----------



## myrddin173

Cool! Thanks.


----------



## The Blue Lotus

NP  Myr enjoy!


----------



## zdaddy

The Blue Lotus said:


> Hmm, odd. Mr Gold knows everything it seems... He is not affected by the curse, btw a great plot twist.



I kinda thought he was the one that caused the whole curse in the first place.


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Hey Myr, 
How close was my inside scoop info? I am getting ready to watch it now and was just wondering. 

Edit: Now I seen it and oh, I loved it!  Cool the scoop was spot on. I'll have to check next weeks to see whats coming. LOL. 

I wonder how long they are going to drag out this curse thing? I can't wait for them to all remember everything and get back to fairytail land. <3


----------



## Devor

The witch is clearly under the impression that Mr. Gould isn't aware of the curse.  In ep 2, when she was asking him why the curse didn't work, and he made the deal that she'd do whatever he said if he said "please," she told him, "You won't remember any of this."

I'm not sure that the blank card means he knows about the curse.  It could just be about his schemes there in storybrooke.


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Devor said:


> The witch is clearly under the impression that Mr. Gould isn't aware of the curse.  In ep 2, when she was asking him why the curse didn't work, and he made the deal that she'd do whatever he said if he said "please," she told him, "You won't remember any of this."
> 
> I'm not sure that the blank card means he knows about the curse.  It could just be about his schemes there in storybrooke.



Oh, but wait. Mr Gold did say "please" with a wicked grin and perhaps a wink if I recall correctly during the poison apple epi. 

I would assume he helped her obtain the curse in the first place. Would it not stand to reason he has managed some sort of sheild for himself, if that were true?


----------



## myrddin173

I agree that Mr. Gold likely Knows.  I know Rumple gave the Queen the DC but it hasn't been revealed if he _made _it or got it from someone else.

So here's my theory on how it is all going to end.  There is going to be a mayoral race between Regina and Emma, Emma will win.  That will break the curse and they will all go back to the Fairy Tale world, except Henry.  This is because he is not "of" that world.  Emma is going to go to Rumple to find a way to bring him there.  He will say it is possible but someone will have to go back.  Emma is thinking it will be her but than Regina will volunteer, saying she liked it better there anyway.  Before the swap takes place she makes some wisecrack like "Maybe I'll run for President."

Edit: Another theory is that the Mysterious Stranger is Rumple's son.  Part of this is that Rumple is the one that made the DC with a caveat, that it wouldn't work perfectly against him or his blood.


----------



## myrddin173

I liked tonight's episode especially the appearance of Henry the Elder, I hope we see more of him.  Regina is evil as always (though we did find out her name is Regina in the Fairy Tale world as well).  I still think the Mysterious Stranger is Rumple's son but after tonight I think he might have written the Book.  Also I like how Mysterious Stranger abbreviates to MS, same as Mythic Scribes, because he _is_ a writer...

I'm looking forward to next week, it's finally time for Beauty and the Beast!


----------



## gerald.parson

I am loving the show thus far. Partly because Regina is so damn sexy and I just love watching her lol. But it is a cool show all together. I kinda wish they did a more traditional Beauty and the Beast thing though, instead of Rumple as the beast, I mean you got that whole town full of people, I don't see the need for them double up characters. But it may work, Mr.Gold/ Rumple is a damn good actor so I am sure it will be cool. Last episode I thought was really good, but the begining seemed rushed. I am very curios to see how the "writer" figures into the picture.


----------



## The Blue Lotus

IDK but I half expect some fall out for the Charming+Snow picnic. 
I agree doubling up on parts is a little halfbaked, but meh, we'll see. 
The writer _is_ interesting. I suspect that he like most things in this series will come double edged. 
How much are we loving the newspaper guy? I can't figure if he is with Emma or not. I hope for his sake not, but who knows now the Queen might have his heart in a box someplace as well??? 

Also I just have to say it but the casting people did a really good job finding someone who looks a lot like Ginnifer Goodwin to paly a family member. Makes it more realistic to me.


----------



## Devor

So, I guess he knows.

Did anyone else see _Game of Thorns_ written on the side of the flower van?


----------



## mirrorrorrim

Is it just me, or are the bad characters even more interesting than the good ones? I think my two favorite characters in the show so far are Mr. Gold/Rumplestiltskin and the Regina/the Queen. ...If I am the only one, I'm not sure quite what that says about me. 

I'm also really enjoying all the little Disney references. I loved how the two main outfits Belle wore in the flashbacks (low-cut gold and light blue over a white shirt) were straight out of Disney's Beauty and the Beast.


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Hey Myr, thanks for the link 

What do we have by way of sneek views for the upcoming? heheh. 
This silly show has become an obsession!


----------



## Caged Maiden

I'm going to have to catch up with all you guys because I don't want to read a secret ending or something on this thread!  I watched the first episode of Grimm, but I haven't seen Once (really dying to though).  Gotta find a reliable site that ha all the episodes, I'm sure hulu doesn't have the first ones anymore...


----------



## myrddin173

@Blue If you like the Official facebook page for Once they usually post sneak peeks and links to articles.

@anihow Here is a link to a website I use to see shows I can't see when they are on air.


----------



## The Blue Lotus

I read a peek page online next week is going to be a bomb shell  

I can't wait! I did not even think about going to their FB pg. (Blond) Thanks! 

@ Anihow, Catch up quick sweets you just don't know what you are missing! 

:grouphug:


----------

